Ask HN: Are there any cryptocurrency millionaires on HN? What's your story? - laksmanv
======
bsamuels
anyone who actually admits to owning millions in crypto in this thread can
expect to spend the next couple of months getting spear phished

~~~
dewyatt
Exactly my thoughts. And throwaways don't really work well on HN.

~~~
dplgk
Why?

------
RIMR
I am a theoretical Bitcoin millionaire, you know, had I not cashed out after
the first rapid deflation.

How was I supposed to know that $1/BTC was going to be looked back at as
hilariously low? When they hit $40/BTC I cashed out and made a whole bunch of
money.

I don't really want to think about how much money I would have if I waited
until this week to cash out...

~~~
jen729w
Me too, I bought 114 at something like $0.12.

But hey, there is _literally no way at all_ that I would still have those now,
so I can't feel bad. I'd have sold at $1, or $100, or $1000. Incomprehensible
that I'd have them now and, therefore, be a millionaire.

------
cryptorich
Bought eth, held for two years. Not much of an interesting story.

In the end, I mostly got lucky. I thought it was world changing tech, but I
definitely didn't see the ICO boom coming. I thought prediction markets and
decentralized markets would drive the price up, but those never seemed to
materialize. Which is a shame, because thats what I'd rather see. There's
still time, of course.

Its been an amazing ride, but also a huge kick in the balls making more money
while you sleep than working your whole life. It certainly changes your view
on things.

~~~
rvschuilenburg
> Its been an amazing ride, but also a huge kick in the balls making more
> money while you sleep than working your whole life. It certainly changes
> your view on things.

I guess having a 'fuck you' amount of money would probably make you just work
on your own projects full time instead of working for a boss.

~~~
cryptorich
Yup. Thats essentially the plan.

------
seibelj
I know some. The story is "bought in cheap, didn't believe the FUD, hodl".
Paper millionaires

------
thebiglebrewski
Preliminary, "ITT": They hodled

------
lee101
Hi, i'm founder of [https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz)

Not a millionaire yet but if your in it for the long haul, offer some value to
traders in the crypto space and reinvest heavily you can with a lot of work
build something that gets you there!

Remember the neo gif... you don't need to be a fiat millionaire, a bitcoin one
is more than enough

